# Solved: windows defender error



## floppybear (May 24, 2005)

scan threw up a 'potentially unwanted item' but I can't remove it. Showing error 
0x80501001. Same thing happened last week. Any ideas?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I moved you to security!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

What "scan"?

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## floppybear (May 24, 2005)

system was scanned with windows defender. Here is hijack log
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:13:40, on 28/03/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonnt.exe
C:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon06.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\GSICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dslagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\Vrres.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\The Shield Firewall\FireWall.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopCrawl.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\1.1.433.23491\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadband Desktop Help\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopOE.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_GB&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_GB&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.bt.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_GB&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/su/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_GB&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/su/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.btbroadbandstart.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: Farstone Url Blocker - {316AEF8D-3C37-423E-9E6E-13820A9DC37A} - C:\PROGRA~1\PCSECU~1\THESHI~1\IrlOnIE.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Farstone Popup Blocker - {E22F9B9D-1A1F-473E-BED6-D8BC152441F4} - C:\PROGRA~1\PCSECU~1\THESHI~1\FARPOP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPDTLK02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD06] c:\Program Files\HP\{AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}\hphupd06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon06] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GSICONEXE] GSICON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C64 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C64 Series" /O5 "LPT1:" /M "Stylus C64"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eBayToolbar] C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] dslagent.exe USB
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrmon] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonnt.exe Main
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VrSchedule] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\Vrres.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dwStart] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\The Shield Firewall\FireWall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C64 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C64 Series" /M "Stylus C64" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Broadband Desktop Help.lnk = C:\Program Files\Broadband Desktop Help\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\1.1.433.23491\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NkbMonitor.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - https://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/en-us/wlscbase3401.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1130169601421
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1130171415062
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://downloads.broadbandassist.com/BTYahoo!Help/PreQual/files/MotivePreQual.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DC3CC95-AB94-42B8-B1A0-C0A2BCBA27A5}: NameServer = 194.72.0.114 62.6.40.162
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - C-Dilla Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ViRobot Expert Monitoring (vrmonsvc) - HAURI - C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonsvc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

floppybear said:


> scan threw up a 'potentially unwanted item' but I can't remove it. Showing error
> 0x80501001.


Does it tell you what the item is or it's location?


----------



## floppybear (May 24, 2005)

Sorry, haven't quite got the hang of this!

Item is WhenU.SaveNow. Just says, potentially unwanted behaviour. When I click on remove, it comes up with error 0x80501001.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

cybertech said:


> Do it tell you what the item is or it's location?


Does this help?

Information on errors 0x8020800c, 0x80508026, 0x80501001.

If you have encountered any of the error codes listed above, you may want to review the information below for some details on possible causes and actions you may want to consider taking to try and correct the issue. This information is taken from other threads where these problems were reported.

Also, we will eventually improve the error messages so that they will contain better information than the cryptic error codes you see in the current build.

== Error 0x80280800c when performing a quick scan or full scan == 
This error happens when failing to load one of the registry hives on your machine for some reason. We treat that (incorrectly) as a fatal error. When we have seen this happen before, it is because of some file corruption on disk, in at least one case caused by a failing hard drive.

I would recommend running chkdsk and a disk defrag on your machine if you encounter this error, and see if that addresses the problem. If not, we should release a fix for this along with one of our signature updates in the near future.

Thanks to beta tester Dan Koerner for helping us investigate this one.

== Error 0x80508026 or 0x80501001 when trying to remove a threat == 
This error will occur if a threat is detected inside of a container such as a ZIP file, RAR archive, etc.

The "remove" action cannot (in most cases) be applied to an object inside of such containers, without deleting the entire container.

It might be worth noting that the original Antispyware beta did not have the ability to scan inside such containers.

We still need to work on the best way to handle this scenario. The issue is that you may have a ZIP file with tons of non-malicious file in it, but one or more "bad" files as well that are detected. The question is: how should we handle that? Deleting the entire container may inadvertently delete the clean files as well, and that might not be what you want.

For now you can check if the ZIP file has anything else inside of it that you want to keep. If not, just delete the ZIP file yourself and you will have removed the threat.

If you really want to keep the ZIP file around but do not want to see this error (and again, you can expect that in the future we will have a better story here - at least not such a cryptic error message) you can disable 
scanning inside archives. Clear the checkbox for "Scan inside archives" in the General Settings section under the Tools menu. Generally, threats inside archives, while good to know about, are not "active", meaning they can't do 
anything bad to your system while inside the archive.

Thanks

-Mike

(My comment: Mike Treit with no usual MSFT sig........... )

http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=2764


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Go to add/remove programs and see if it's listed, if so remove it.


----------



## floppybear (May 24, 2005)

Could'nt see it in add/remove programmes. I ran the scan again. It's in:

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{D8696F73-2D76-412A-A981-4300C43EF86F}\RP245\A0019021.exe->(WiseSfx)->(wise0020)

I have also scanned with 'The Shield' - didn't bring anything up.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

So what I posted was pf no help?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You just need to flush that out.

Create a new *System Restore* point.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

bassetman said:


> So what I posted was pf no help?


Didn't help me, BM. Nice try though!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Ok


----------



## floppybear (May 24, 2005)

Easy when you know how!!!

Thanks to all.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

floppybear said:


> Easy when you know how!!!
> 
> Thanks to all.


Does this mean it's fixed?


----------



## floppybear (May 24, 2005)

Yes!! Thank you very much.

Before I 'close' can I mention one other thing. At present, I run Adaware and Spybot regularly. Spybot usually comes up with a list of unwanted items. On occasions when they have been cleared, I have run Adaware which brings up some more!! Are the 2 of these together sufficient or should I be looking for something better?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I run those two and think they do a good job. May also want to install spyware guard and possibly spyware blaster.


----------



## floppybear (May 24, 2005)

Thanks. You've been very helpful.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You're welcome!


----------

